# 3 new aquabid purchases :0



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I have 3 males coming! 
First one is my absolute fav, it was a misson to buy him breeder doesnt speak english i had to get another breeder to contact him! But well worth it!

Second one is from one of my favourite breeders and hes a super generous guy 

Third one i love pastels and since i lost my pastel halfmoon about 2-3 years ago iv finally found one im crazy about!

They will arrive april 6th!
(Sorry have to add pictures seperately because of my phone)


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Second one!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

And lastly my pastel❤


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh wow. They're all really beautiful! I love the top and bottom ones. Do they have names yet?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Araielle said:


> Oh wow. They're all really beautiful! I love the top and bottom ones. Do they have names yet?


Thank you no they dont have names yet


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

That first boy is absolutely gorgeous. So unique.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

JDragon said:


> That first boy is absolutely gorgeous. So unique.


I know right? I fell in love with him right away i just hope his blue doesnt take over


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow, those are some amazing fish.  I really love the pale face and black lips on the first one. Post pictures when you get them please


----------



## Ghostie (Mar 26, 2014)

very nice pikeups broski


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

omg! so gorgeous!!! I am the green eyed monster right now!!! :shock2:


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

That first one is amazing. Which breeder sold him, and was it on Aquabid? Very nice find!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Rosalinds said:


> Wow, those are some amazing fish.  I really love the pale face and black lips on the first one. Post pictures when you get them please


Thanks I definitely wil


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

SorcerersApprentice said:


> That first one is amazing. Which breeder sold him, and was it on Aquabid? Very nice find!


I know I love him! His name is golden betta not on aquabid u can find him on Facebook and Instagram. He doesn't speak English though had to get a Thailand breeder to talk to him lol


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, I want them... Especially the first one. 
Please blue, no take over


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

BlueLacee said:


> Wow, I want them... Especially the first one.
> Please blue, no take over


Thanks. I'm really hoping the blue doesn't take over I'll be so disappointed!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

You know it's a marble, so it's a risk that the color will change.

It's a gorgious fish though, and I am sure it will remain a gorgious fish wether it changes or not.

I also have fish on order from that batch that is coming on April 6 to Hung Pham. You are lucky you live in Ontario and you can go pick up your fish. It's 7 hours drive for me so not sure what if I will pick them up or have them shipped.


I bought a few marble from Aquabid and surely hope they don't change too much but I know it's a risk. Here is one of mine. Not as beaufitul as yours but still nice  :











animallover4lyfe said:


> Thanks. I'm really hoping the blue doesn't take over I'll be so disappointed!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

daniella3d said:


> You know it's a marble, so it's a risk that the color will change.
> 
> It's a gorgious fish though, and I am sure it will remain a gorgious fish wether it changes or not.
> 
> ...


Its true marbles r beautiful but do change! I love yours as well sooo beautiful! 
your display pic too! I was gonna buy him lol did u receive him yet??


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

No I did not receive him yet. This fish in my avatar pic is also coming on April 6 as well as my other 27 fish LOL! I bought so many and hope it goes well in the shipping. It's nerve wrecking!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

daniella3d said:


> No I did not receive him yet. This fish in my avatar pic is also coming on April 6 as well as my other 27 fish LOL! I bought so many and hope it goes well in the shipping. It's nerve wrecking!


27 bettas?!??!?!?!
You have to post pics!!!!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, I went totally crazy. 





animallover4lyfe said:


> 27 bettas?!??!?!?!
> You have to post pics!!!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

daniella3d said:


> Yes, I went totally crazy.


Thats insane!!!!!! U must be rich lol holy **** i bought 8 last shipment! 
Wheres all the pics? Lol i wanna c!!!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Here they are:


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I am not rich at all, but I had a beautiful reef aquarium full of corals. I became allergic to corals, both skin allergie and respiratory problems so I had to sell everything. As a consolation I decided to buy a nice collection of bettas, some that I would really like.

I made about 5k selling my saltwater reef, and decided to put 1k on the bettas. So far I am quite there with shipping and import fee etc...

I also did a drip system to host them all once they have gone through quarantine. It will be able to host 30 fish with a 30 gallons sump and the tanks will be rimless glass tanks of 3 gallons, separated in 2. That should be a very nice system and easy maintenance.

Did you deal with Hung Pham before?

Do you have pics of your other fish?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

daniella3d said:


> Here they are:


Wow!!! Nice!!! Ur a crazy fishy lady even more than i am lol


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I keep looking at your first fish. You know if it had been posted on Aquabid I would have bought it  I love the watercolor look and the black lips.

Does the seller have a sibling to that fish?  you know what's more crazy? until my fish actually ship I can't help myself but to buy even more! I keep saying to myself ''don't look on Aquabid, don't even look!'' but then curiosity get the best of me and I look and I find another fish I fall in love with and buy it. I need to seek professional help! lol! I am like a gambler that can't stop gambling.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

daniella3d said:


> I keep looking at your first fish. You know if it had been posted on Aquabid I would have bought it  I love the watercolor look and the black lips.
> 
> Does the seller have a sibling to that fish?  you know what's more crazy? until my fish actually ship I can't help myself but to buy even more! I keep saying to myself ''don't look on Aquabid, don't even look!'' but then curiosity get the best of me and I look and I find another fish I fall in love with and buy it. I need to seek professional help! lol! I am like a gambler that can't stop gambling.


Haha ya no hes not on aquabid hes on instagram and facebook golden betta but he doesnt speak english so i had to go thru another thai breeder for him to buy it for me! Dont look cuz he has GORGEOUS fish!!! Im like you i cant help myself


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, guess what, I am going to look right now! lol!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

oh hmmm all he's got are plakat?

I don't see anything else on his Facebook page. Not sure I am at the right place.

https://www.facebook.com/golden.betta.5/photos


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

daniella3d said:


> oh hmmm all he's got are plakat?
> 
> I don't see anything else on his Facebook page. Not sure I am at the right place.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/golden.betta.5/photos


Go on his instagram! He has ton of pictures and videos!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I d'ont have instagram installed. It's too complicated to install. I would have to get a google account which I don't, then I could install it. Too much trouble!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

daniella3d said:


> I d'ont have instagram installed. It's too complicated to install. I would have to get a google account which I don't, then I could install it. Too much trouble!


Really? Google account for what? I didnt need one. And ur missing out! Lol


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't know, whenever I try to install it, it is asking me to either go to Itune and buy it or use a google account. Seems it's not free.

If you have a link to download it, I would be happy to try it.




animallover4lyfe said:


> Really? Google account for what? I didnt need one. And ur missing out! Lol


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Darn, I just received an email from the seller of the fish in my avatar. He is saying that they fish changed a lot, lost all of its blue and now he's with a white body and red fins. He will send me a pic later.

darn darn


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

daniella3d said:


> Here they are:


Oof, too many beautiful fish. I want them all now


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

daniella3d said:


> Darn, I just received an email from the seller of the fish in my avatar. He is saying that they fish changed a lot, lost all of its blue and now he's with a white body and red fins. He will send me a pic later.
> 
> darn darn


for instagram im not sure but you should be able to join without a google account. I don't have one!at sucks, but that's really nice of the breeder to let you know! at least u didn't spend money get him and be disappointed!

show me the picture of him now, im curious


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

daniella3d said:


> Here they are:


Holy.... I'm in LOVE with your blue EEs and am EXTREMELY jealous. I've been dying to get a blue EE betta, but I don't have the money to pay over $80 (that's including the shipping..) for a fish T-T my husband would kill me. I have a tank waiting for the perfect EE to come along, but I will have to wait to find a breeder or hope I'm lucky enough that my work's fish supplier will have them back in stock... 
And the blue/red halfmoon above the two EEs is absolutely stunning!

Congrats on all your purchases!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

New pics of the first boy from the breeder!
I receive them tomorrow


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

And


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

wow gorgious!!!

Lucky you tomorrow? will you go pick them up ?

Mine will be shipped tomorow and I will receive them wednesday.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

daniella3d said:


> wow gorgious!!!
> 
> Lucky you tomorrow? will you go pick them up ?
> 
> Mine will be shipped tomorow and I will receive them wednesday.


Yes i pick them up tomorrow around 630pm yay! U must show me yours when u receive them! What happened with the fish in ur display picture?


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess my fish will be shipped already when you get there.

The fish in my avatar is in the shipment, at least it should. It changed a bit, damn these marble genes can switch so fast!!! here are the pics:














animallover4lyfe said:


> Yes i pick them up tomorrow around 630pm yay! U must show me yours when u receive them! What happened with the fish in ur display picture?


----------

